# Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 5770 help



## jacobwake (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking to buy this graphics card but not sure if it will fit in my case i have a pci express slot but not sure whether my case will fit a full size card. any ideas? i have this case. my motherboard is Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H 760G and i have one wireless router in my highest pci slot. just making sure i wont need a low profile card or to change the position of my wireless card etc. Cheers in advance guys.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The HD 5770's are standard height, so as long as you don't have a fan or funnel on your side vents you are OK there. Length also is not an issue as they are only 22 cm long (shorter than your motherboard). The card does, however take up two slots, so the adjacent slot directly below your PCI-e slot must be empty.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What power supply is actually in that case ,it almost looks like standard atx power supplies don't fit in it , they do not make non standard atx power supplies that are good enough quality for a 5770.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

According to the site the OP linked the case is "Compatible with Standard ATX Power Supplies (PSU not included)."

To the OP -- what PSU do you have?


----------



## jacobwake (Jan 16, 2011)

Its a tight squeeze but they just get in at the front bottom of the case. A nightmare for heat but switched the fan round and that helped a lot.

My psu is ocz modular 700w

Sent from my iPhone using Tech Help


----------

